# Sera Carfish Chips



## StarXi (Feb 10, 2006)

A have one ancistrus (female) in my 6 galon fish tank (with other vivipar fish).










How many chips <subj> should i gave her to eat every day?


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

I would try one "chip" at lights out and base how much to feed compared to what is left in the morning. (I've never heard of Sera Carfish Chips) If she doesn't eat it all, try half of a "chip" the next time and see what happens. Be sure to remove any leftover food as a 6g tank can be fouled very quickly/easily. Different plecs eat different amounts and of course it depends on the size which is why trial and error is best IMO. Good luck!


----------

